# Looking for Small 2 Stage Thrower



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I just moved into a single family home and I'd like to pick up a snowblower. I honestly don't have much area to clear and I live in a suburb of Denver and we get an average of 80" os snow a year. 

We just have a 2x1 driveway and sidewalk and a decent single stage would probably be a great choice for the front of the house but I have been leaning towards a small 2 stage so I can clear the back yard for our dogs. Does that make sense or is my logic off?

At the moment there's a 5 year old Ariens 520 on Craigslist for $325. Is that a good price for that model? Anything I should check if I go look at it? Or should I be considering something else?

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Those are decent machines. Not much different than typical MTD/box store ones. The Tecumseh engines are tried and true. I think a 5 year old one should run more around $250-$275 unless it has very low use. Look at the wear on the scraper bar and shoe's for tell tale signs of use. Don't pass up a good quality single stage machine though. They are quite capable and easier to manuever than you might think......


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

For your area, that's not a bad price if condition is up to snuff. Try the $275 offer as bad69 suggested. The only drawback is I think some of those are single speed without reverse???? I fixed one for coworker of my wife's and it was a neat little machine, threw snow very well.
I don't know if the 5 year old thing is correct though. The one I worked on was quite a bit older than that, and I think Ariens dropped the little ones about 7 years ago for the Sno-Tek line? Picture and model number would help to be well informed with a fair offer.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Michael303 said:


> At the moment there's a 5 year old Ariens 520 on Craigslist for $325. Is that a good price for that model?


 Michael, that could be a good deal assuming it doesn't need $300 in repairs.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Honda or Toro are the preferred makes but I had a ???? by MTD that served me well for a number of years. Loved that guy.
I'd check that the more common parts are available, belts, paddles ... just to make sure you're not getting something that you can't keep running.
Ariens is a good company and I wouldn't hesitate if it starts smoothly and looks like it's been cared for.
Can you post some photos ?? Do you know what you're looking at when you check it over ??


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Checked Scot's site and I was wrong, they made those up until 2010, so it could only be 5 years old.
The one i worked on was model 939001 (found the notes I had on it) was a 2006. Very simple to work on.
You can look around there yourself if you get a model number from seller.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I have attached the pics from the listing. They seller say's the machine is 5 years old.

I would definitely be choosing a single stage for just the front of the house and maybe that's the better choice in the end. I guess I just like the idea of a small 2 stage with an impeller mod though since that gives me the option to clear the back yard for the dogs if I want.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like a clean machine, I would work em over on the price, just on general principal.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Guys, am I nuts or is the (as we are looking at it as pictured) the left auger housing dented in at the top, and the left auger is on backwards?


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael... 

I've been looking on CL in Denver and surrounding areas daily for a few weeks now and this older Ariens 5/22 caught my eye when I first started looking for one and is still listed. 
Snow Blower Ariens 5/22 Elec start









You'll probably get some suggestions for a Toro 521
There are a few posted now on CL, a couple are way overpriced, but this one looks promising
http://denver.craigslist.org/for/5342062601.html









Don't be afraid to look for an older, well made machine. The Ariens listed above is an example.

I picked up a larger Toro a couple days ago, but I still keep an eye on CL and if I see anything else I'll give you a shout.


Derek


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*sweet deal*

That's a great machine for the money. In the north east you can get a 70's ariens which are pretty much bullet proof for @300 bucks. You will be better off grabbing a two stage for the money you are paying. Unless you lived down south and got snow rarely I would always go with the two stage. The impeller mod will do that machine well on the edge of the driveway with the slush. My dad has a 5hp 20 from 1977 and putting the impeller mod on put an end to the machine clogging at the end of the driveway. 


Good Luck...


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

jtclays said:


> Guys, am I nuts or is the (as we are looking at it as pictured) the left auger housing dented in at the top, and the left auger is on backwards?


I think your right. Could the housing be repaired? The seller replied and said he couldn't find the model number and that it hasn't been serviced. Just I oil change and plugs. 



russkat said:


> Michael...
> 
> Don't be afraid to look for an older, well made machine. The Ariens listed above is an example.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Derek. I'll take a look at those and I'll be following this thread so you can post here if you find anything.

Michael


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael303 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Derek. I'll take a look at those and I'll be following this thread so you can post here if you find anything.
> 
> Michael


Okeydokey !


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the toro 521's are good machines and parts are still available
I have a couple friends that have older st504's and st 524's and love them


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

A nice example of an older Ariens 5hp ...


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Older Ariens, not sure of model or size.
Unsold for last 3 weeks, price raised $50.00 2 days ago

Ariens Snowblower Great condition


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Michael, Seller must not have clue, as the model sticker is clearly visible in this pic (the sticker that says Ariens in front of the tire). Still think that left auger is on backwards. If it's not far from you, I'd still look at it to see if the bucket is damaged, or if it's an optical illusion with a wide angle pic or something. It's newer than the one I worked on. The one i worked on was a manual chute, not a crank. It looks in good shape with no rust, even the exhaust (unless it's painted).
https://denver.craigslist.org/for/5330541771.html


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the housing is bent. Unfortunately it's over an hour drive away from me so I can't check it out easily. I don't want to drive down there unless I'm 99% sure I'm going to buy it and it's not enough of a bargain to overlook the bent housing and get me to pull the trigger.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I looked back at my notes and I had written in the corner "plastic gear", I don't remember clearly, but think the gear that's hooked to the drive axle was plastic, but it was a single speed, no friction wheel. Hours drive not worth especially if the guy can't locate the model sticker.:smiley-confused009:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael... this Ariens popped up a couple hours ago.
In Fort Collins, but might be worth the 1hr drive for $150.00
Looks pretty clean for a machine of that vintage.

https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/grd/5346508431.html


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Really clean 521 just popped up...

21" Toro 521 Snowblower


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would choose the toro because even stock they throw snow well(across my 2 car driveway no problem) and unlike the ariens the engine can easily be replaced with a honda clone if you ever have any major issues with the engine because the toro uses a single shaft engine but the ariens uses an extended cam engine


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice !!! with what appears to be Subaru motor...

https://denver.craigslist.org/for/5347304091.html


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

The toro listing if gone already. I wonder i someone snagged it. 

I saw the Ariens. I couldn't find much info on the Subaru motors. The listing also says it's a year old but the only 22" Ariens model I could find with a Subaru engine was a 2010 so that seems odd. 



russkat said:


> Nice !!! with what appears to be Subaru motor...
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/for/5347304091.html


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael303 said:


> The toro listing if gone already. I wonder i someone snagged it.
> 
> I saw the Ariens. I couldn't find much info on the Subaru motors. The listing also says it's a year old but the only 22" Ariens model I could find with a Subaru engine was a 2010 so that seems odd.


Perhaps they meant that they only used it for a year.

Sometimes the dealers have stock that's a couple years old, but still new.
Subaru/Robin engines are right up there with Honda.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

It seems that the major manufactures have abandoned the 20"- 22" size in 2 stage. Most I see are off brands from China with one forward speed & no reverse. Those few leftover Ariens are getting top dollar. I went to look at a "compact" 24 and was amazed at how big it is. I'm going to stick with my 94 Craftsman 4/20 with impeller mod. Why no love for the small two stage?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

" Why no love for the small two stage? "
like you I luv my small two stage snowblowers, I would be all over a new toro 521 but I can't even get them to make an 824


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

The listing for the Ariens with the Subaru motor is gone and now there's this one: https://denver.craigslist.org/grd/5348934674.html

I have a sneaking suspicion that someone bought it and relisted it for $300 more. lol



russkat said:


> Nice !!! with what appears to be Subaru motor...
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/for/5347304091.html


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael303 said:


> The listing for the Ariens with the Subaru motor is gone and now there's this one: https://denver.craigslist.org/grd/5348934674.html
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that someone bought it and relisted it for $300 more. lol


Looks like it... Capitalism at work !

You might try posting a WTB (wanted to buy) listing on craigslist.
You just might get the attention of someone who is thinking about selling theirs before they list it on craigslist.

It's worked many times for me in the past.

I was going to ask you if you've written off an older unit ?
I mention it because the seller of an older 5hp ariens sent me some high resolution pics that I could forward to you. It looks very nice. He said it was just serviced and it's ready to go.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

JT.. no and no- (I could be wrong..does happen occasionally) It looks like the orange paint from the shoe is blending in and making it look 'dented'. As far as rake goes- if you turn it in rotation away from operator it would be right. Just deceiving by pic. As far as blower (s) listed, they all are good ones. The OP should grab that one he posted before more snow comes.. looks very clean. This time of year different prices than summer and even different than fall as winter is here (snow-less but here)- I also would not hesitate on a clean older Ariens. One of my Best little guys was a 4hp early ariens. I had to put screws in tires but it was fun to use and ran close to the big brother 6hp I had at the time.


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

russkat said:


> I was going to ask you if you've written off an older unit ?
> I mention it because the seller of an older 5hp ariens sent me some high resolution pics that I could forward to you. It looks very nice. He said it was just serviced and it's ready to go.


Not really. Just have been slow to pull the trigger. If you want to send me pics you can email them to my username @gmail.com.

I noticed that Toro up north from my other thread has dropped the price so I might call on that too.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael303 said:


> Not really. Just have been slow to pull the trigger. If you want to send me pics you can email them to my username @gmail.com.
> 
> I noticed that Toro up north from my other thread has dropped the price so I might call on that too.


Images sent...


----------

